# which power supply is best for these configuration



## Abhjeet (May 8, 2012)

I have following configuration earlier i had a 250 w smps for this but now i wanted to add a graphic card in it of at least 5k and so which is best and cheap smps of 450-500w which can install graphic card in it.Here are my configuration.
intel core 2 duo e7500@2.93ghz
2gb ddr2 ram
Asus P5G41C-M LX
Seagate ST3500413AS ATA Device (500GB)
i need atx power supply smps of 450-500w value of money and good.
And is it possible to install 450-500w smps because earlier i had 250w iball smps will not system will start malfunctioning.

plz help...........


----------



## StrYker_BLACK_E (May 8, 2012)

Abhjeet said:


> I have following configuration earlier i had a 250 w smps for this but now i wanted to add a graphic card in it of at least 5k and so which is best and cheap smps of 450-500w which can install graphic card in it.Here are my configuration.
> intel core 2 duo e7500@2.93ghz
> 2gb ddr2 ram
> Asus P5G41C-M LX
> ...



For gpu @5k
SAPPHIRE HD6670 1GB DDR3 128-bit 6670 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready Graphic Card
Better to go for the ddr5 version.better performance.just add another rs.25
Sapphire Radeon HD5670 1GB DDR5 PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card
For psu
CORSAIR VS450 450W Builder Series Power Supply


----------



## Abhjeet (May 8, 2012)

i can change it from 250w to 450w directly will it not affect my pc


----------



## StrYker_BLACK_E (May 8, 2012)

Abhjeet said:


> i can change it from 250w to 450w directly will it not affect my pc


No buddy.it will not
the reason why your pc malfunctioned (im sure it used to shutdown on its own right?) is because 250w that also from a cheap psu is not sufficient enough for stable operation.your pc should have atleast 350w for stable operation.
trust me when i say this because that same thing happened to me before

i would advise you to change your psu asap before it damages your pc components and also don't even think about adding a gfx card until you buy a good quality psu


----------



## Abhjeet (May 10, 2012)

i have made a huge change that now my buget is rs 11.5k and i want a new graphic card and smps in that is core 2 duo e7500 ok for gaming.


----------



## saswat23 (May 10, 2012)

Get MSI HD6850 Cyclone edition for 9k with Corsair CX-430v2 for 2.3k.


----------



## Abhjeet (May 10, 2012)

is core 2 duo e7500 good for todays gaming


----------



## saswat23 (May 10, 2012)

Yup, that's quite sufficient.


----------



## rajnusker (May 10, 2012)

Abhjeet said:


> is core 2 duo e7500 good for todays gaming



You could a buy a Intel G860 and Gigabyte board when its out. Performs very good in gaming


----------



## Abhjeet (May 12, 2012)

does pci expressx16 graphic card connector for power comes with smps


----------



## coderunknown (May 13, 2012)

Abhjeet said:


> is core 2 duo e7500 good for todays gaming



most games will be happy with E7500. overclocks really well.



Abhjeet said:


> does pci expressx16 graphic card connector for power comes with smps



yes. it comes. or at times GPU are bundled with 2 X molex to PEG connector.


----------

